# Just a little electrical room



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Good stuff....:thumbup:


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

WOW! that's some heavy duty stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i can't picture that place having such a large service


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Cant believe water lines runnin thru the lectric room


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> Cant believe water lines runnin thru the lectric room


You don't get out much do you?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> You don't get out much do you?


Yes, ive done many (none this size) i wouldnt want em in a room that size with all that lectric


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

ampman said:


> i can't picture that place having such a large service


Amp all the conduits are over sized and any run paralleled or single over 400 amps has a spare to that location per the contract 3 pipes you run four 6 pipes you run seven same size .
Funny part most panels cant take the over sized addition per our engineer who wants it so we add gutters on top or on the bottom and some panels were custom made to account for this .

As to the comment on plumbing conduits they run not over the gear but are in every electrical room per our contract drawns i didnt design it you need to talk to our design engineers who built the project .
We have 6 inch chiller lines a 8 inch fire mains running in the ceilings of electrical rooms its a joke . 
All they need to do is follow the code and there fine you can run anything inside a electrical room bro but it must be done per code and it will be to the inch.


I get paid every week so i dont care what they do if its in my way i cut it off but they will be moving it if they dont listen to me once the electrical inspector comes out for the final next year . :laughing:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well we put most of the gear on the pads nothing bolted together yet ill post a up date in a few weeks after another truck comes with the rest and we start the pipe work the empty spaces for tie breakers .


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

piperunner said:


> Well just a few switchboards we set in our main electrical room today . Were just starting to get our gear four 4000amp SWBD one 2000 amp one SWBD 3000amp SWBD and a few 500 kva 225 kva XTMRS .We had to fly the gear 9 stories down in a elevator shaft all day lots of fun .


A 21,000 amp service?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

xaH said:


> A 21,000 amp service?




Yes :laughing:


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> Cant believe water lines runnin thru the lectric room


Those in the picture could be chill water lines for air conditioning. 

Of course it will not be cool in there until pipe runner's job is done.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you guys set it? On a service like that we would use riggers, for everything except bolting the bussing. Nice looking project


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

NacBooster29 said:


> Do you guys set it? On a service like that we would use riggers, for everything except bolting the bussing. Nice looking project


I believe Pink Nick is union.

We would never allow riggers to do our work. We had rigging courses for electrician.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am sure pink Nicks prints told him how to set the gear.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Hackster said:


> I believe Pink Nick is union.
> 
> We would never allow riggers to do our work. We had rigging courses for electrician.


He works for Tri City Electric. Big non union shop.

http://www.tcelectric.com/


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

lol... pink nick.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

NacBooster29 said:


> Do you guys set it? On a service like that we would use riggers, for everything except bolting the bussing. Nice looking project


Well yes we set our own gear rigging class Osha rules you can not fly with the crane unless you are certified actually we use the crane everyday like material beside gear . Funny part was this was the first time Square -D did not have any factory eye hooks on the top of each piece lots of fun . 

The copper pipe return and supply chilled water for the fan coil units in room.
But we dont need fan units were 25 feet below street level its 75 deg all day long .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well yes we set our own gear rigging class Osha rules you can not fly with the crane unless you are certified actually we use the crane everyday


You are cooler than an astronaut.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You are cooler than an astronaut.


Well we still sweat down there .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Take the covers off and let's see all the stub ups you posted in previous posts. Do you secure each section to the house keeping slab? Once the gear was in the basement did you use fork lift at the top of each section to get it onto the house keeping slab, then Johnson bars?
Next step pull in service lateral sets from switch yard to main sections, or finish those upper emt runs?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the kindolf rail wall that the smaller panel boards back boxes are spring nut bolted to in the photo were your crew is standing on the housekeeping slab


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

xaH said:


> He works for Tri City Electric. Big non union shop.
> 
> http://www.tcelectric.com/


Tri city electric is a great company to work for , i myself worked for them back in the day


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...can't believe the copper pipe is in that room before the electric conduits. In the second pic it looks like copper pipes run directly over panels.:no:


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

ampman said:


> Tri city electric is a great company to work for , i myself worked for them back in the day



No doubt, I was just point out to Hax that Pink Nick is non-union.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

xaH said:


> No doubt, I was just point out to Hax that Pink Nick is non-union.


oh ok i got ya umm who is pink nick


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

ampman said:


> oh ok i got ya umm who is pink nick


Pink Nick is Piperunner.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

xaH said:


> Pink Nick is Piperunner.


And who are you...?


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

farlsincharge said:


> And who are you...?



I'm xaH.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

xaH said:


> I'm xaH.


And hackster and cletis lol


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> Do you guys set it? On a service like that we would use riggers, for everything except bolting the bussing. Nice looking project


I agree, thats what they do! Also if they drop it, they bought it!


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

123electric said:


> Take the covers off and let's see all the stub ups you posted in previous posts. Do you secure each section to the house keeping slab? Once the gear was in the basement did you use fork lift at the top of each section to get it onto the house keeping slab, then Johnson bars?
> Next step pull in service lateral sets from switch yard to main sections, or finish those upper emt runs?


Well the covers dont come off for a few weeks this is just some of the gear bro theres more switchboards in other electrical rooms we use a pallet jack one wide fork one narrow fork we use rigid rollers on the house pads jack it up roll it on adjust with two J bars . Each SWBD gets vibration pads under the entire frame that sets on the house pad and bolted down with a 3/8 "bolts with a special rubber vibration insert now thats the whole frame not just the corners .

All the transformers are mounted on housekeeping pads with spring/ neoprene vibration mounts in addition to the factory ones inside the ones you normal just loosen up the nut on the core frame . There 6" inch high lots of fun setting these springs under a 2550 lb xtmr . All the vibration stuff is from Mason Industries we also have any over head conduits in some areas that must be run by spring neoprene hangers . Lots of fun after we get them open ill show you if you like the stubs under the frames we need to have the breakers tested next all 200amps and up so we just let them dry out for a few days .
Plus we get the testing crew to do our work for us let them take off the covers and then to be nice i tell them hey dont worrie about them ill put all them covers back on for ya . lol


----------

